# Australian Nursing - 457 Visa sponsorship and Health Budgets



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

The Australian Feederal Government has ordered a review into the 457 sponsored visa, and is also looking at the overall Health Budget and States have been told to cut back accordingly.

Due to the uncertainty surrounding the 457 visa, many hospitals are no longer offering this option to overseas nurses. Some, however (especially in rural areas) may still provide employer sponsorship to outstanding, overseas candidates.

There are, however, a couple of alternatives, and these are Permanent Residency and the Working Holiday Visa.

The latter is only for those under 30, and allows visa holders to work for any one employer for up to 6 months. The visa last for up to 12 months.

Permanent Residency probably shows a longer term commitment, and those with Australian PR are able to move around the country at will, and can commence and leave employment accordingly.

The downside is that this path does cost more, and all of that cost is down to the applicant. However, as a Permanent Resident, applicants are still citizens of their OWN country, and the freedom to return "home" is also an option.

My agency, Paramount Resourcing, has an association with a leading Australian Registered Migration Agent, who is able to provide advice (initially free), and work on the applicant's behalf to ensure a speedy process for a PR visa. As we work closely together, we are able to continue to seek out suitable vacancies for candidates, and advise potential employers on the state of visa applications.

Please also be aware, that many "Migration Agents" are NOT registered in Australia, and that only Australian Registered Migration Agents with a MARN number, are authorised by the Australian Government to provide Australian Visa advice. This means that applicants are only covered for potential compensation under Australian law, if they have employed an ARMA.

Please contact me if you require further information, or if you would like a referral to our associate ARMA for an initial free assessment.

EMAIL ME HERE


----------

